# R.I.P both al & olive



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

R.I.P Al my cat
R.I.P Olive my millipede who passed away 5 day before my cat

We are all very sad and will miss them both.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, sorry for your losses. Rip Al and Olive.


----------

